# Playstion 1 and PS3 compatibility



## Brian G Turner (Oct 22, 2018)

To cut a long story short, I was feeling a little nostalgic about PS1 games - then happened to read that the PS3 is supposed to be fully compatible with PS1 games.

I'd never realized that!

So I went up into the loft to find them - and can't. I have a horrible feeling that they were all given away to charity shops.

I was really looking forward to surprising the kids with a retro gaming week - but, unfortunately, it looks like I won't be able to do that. Not unless I go scouring through the charity shops for some of the best games at least.

Sad face.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 22, 2018)

Yep, you set up a 'virtual' Playstation memory card on the PS3.

Any particular games you were wanting to play?


----------



## Lumens (Oct 22, 2018)

The first Tomb Raider games are available on the Sony store cheaply. Perhaps some others are too.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 23, 2018)

I went back to the charity shops, but none had any PS1 games - then I remembered I'd downloaded some on the PS3 from the Playstation store so had a good bash on Tekken 2.

The big problem is how pixelated everything looks - perhaps the original Playstation and games were designed before HDTV was a thing. 

Either way, I managed to scratch my itch.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 23, 2018)

I believe Sony are soon to launch a mini PS1 (like the mini SNES and Megadrives). These normally come with a load of games built it so it might be your best option if you want to continue scratching


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 23, 2018)

Foxbat said:


> I believe Sony are soon to launch a mini PS1 (like the mini SNES and Megadrives). These normally come with a load of games built it so it might be your best option if you want to continue scratching



Yeah, that's what set me off looking.


----------



## Bugg (Oct 25, 2018)

I wish they'd announce the 20 games that are going to be on the Classic.  It's only about five or six weeks away so surely they know by now.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Oct 25, 2018)

Foxbat said:


> I believe Sony are soon to launch a mini PS1 (like the mini SNES and Megadrives). These normally come with a load of games built it so it might be your best option if you want to continue scratching



True but the new PS1 Classics are not going to have the ability to play original PS1 content as they have no disk slot, so unlike the Sega ATGames Fusion and the NES Classic - these will not be backward compatible with legacy games but essentially a box with original games built into it - no USB access and no way to side load, Sony really missed a trick with this one if you ask me.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Oct 25, 2018)

Bugg said:


> I wish they'd announce the 20 games that are going to be on the Classic.  It's only about five or six weeks away so surely they know by now.



Yeah they have only announced a handful and of those announced they are all Sony titles - one thing we do know is that because the controllers don't support analog that rules out quite a few classics that might have been considered for the catalogue.


----------



## Bugg (Oct 30, 2018)

The line up for the Classic:



Battle Arena Toshinden
Cool Boarders 2
Destruction Derby
Final Fantasy VII
Grand Theft Auto
Intelligent Qube
Jumping Flash!
Metal Gear Solid
Mr. Driller
Oddworld: Abe’s Oddysee
Rayman
Resident Evil Director’s Cut
Revelations: Persona
Ridge Racer Type 4
Super Puzzle Fighter II Turbo
Syphon Filter
Tekken 3
Tom Clancy’s Rainbow Six
Twisted Metal
Wild Arms

Full Line-Up Revealed for December's PlayStation Classic


I wasn't planning to get one and I can't say this has changed my mind.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 30, 2018)

Some decent games there (I have fond memories of Syphon Filter. Used to be able to do a great French/Girdeaux impersonation: "Gabriel Logan, always ze optimiste") but nothing that really grabs me.

Why it isn't able to play the game discs is beyond me.


----------

